
The 'braided stream' analogy for human evolution - benbreen
http://johnhawks.net/weblog/topics/news/finlayson-braided-stream-2013.html
======
azernik
Or perhaps, from our CS perspective, a DAG analogy - human varieties from any
instant in time could feed genetic material forward to any future ones.

